# Makinenin deterjan almaması halinde



## mlle.butterfly

Merhaba,

"Makinenin deterjan almaması halinde..." nasıl çevrilir bulamadım
Önerilerinizi bekliyorum.
Teşekkürler


----------



## shafaq

*In the case of machine's failure to intake detergent*; diyebilirsiniz.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

The condition when the machine fails to take in the detergent

In the event that the machine rejects detergent influx/intake/reception


----------



## Glasguensis

The suggested translations look strange to me but I can't understand the situation being described - can you give the full sentence and explain what kind of machine this is?


----------



## mlle.butterfly

Dear shafaq and RimeoftheAncientMariner;

Thank you for your responses; "intake" also sounds good to me.

Dear Glasguensis;
The full sentence is "Makinenin deterjan almaması halinde, üreticiye başvurunuz"
The machine there is "dishwasher", and the condition is about a problem that may occur while the dishwasher _intakes _detergent (uncaps the detergent drawer and pours the detergent onto the dishes during operation). I hope I could explain it well


----------



## Glasguensis

Teşekkürler!

I would say "if the machine fails to dispense the detergent..."


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"Makinenin deterjan almaması halinde, üreticiye başvurunuz

If your dishwasher is not capable of making use of the detergent that is put in the machine, please contact your Procurer

Maybe ??


----------



## mlle.butterfly

I made some researches on the web; the verb "dispense" seems more common than "intake", thank you Glasguensis


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"Makinenin deterjan almaması halinde, üreticiye başvurunuz" -

Contact your manufacturer, if the machine fails to sprinkle detergent.

*Clean Fresh Oil Spills in the Garage or Driveway:*  Sprinkle powdered laundry detergent onto the fresh oil spill_ (make sure it’s covered)_.  The powder will soak up the stain.

Ref : http://mommysavers.com/other-uses-laundry-detergent/

Sanırım, " sprinkle " da işinizi görür


----------



## mlle.butterfly

Teşekkürler


----------



## Glasguensis

I'm afraid "sprinkle" doesn't really fit with what a dishwasher does. It means to scatter or disperse so that drops or particles cover a wide area. It's what you do with sesame seeds on top of bread, for example.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hello.

But to dispense means to spread or to scatter or to distribute

Am I wrong ?


----------



## Glasguensis

I'm afraid so, yes. It's primary meaning is to distribute or to deal out, but it doesn't have the element of randomness that scatter and sprinkle have. I could dispense something in a single dose, but I can only sprinkle it or scatter it in small portions spread about.


----------



## mlle.butterfly

"_Dispense_" seems to be the right choice since even the related component of the dishwasher is called "_Dishwasher Detergent Dispenser_".


----------



## Şamir222

mlle.butterfly said:


> "_Dispense_" seems to be the right choice since even the related component of the dishwasher is called "_Dishwasher Detergent Dispenser_".


Dispenser is right and pardon me RimeoftheAncientMariner


----------

